

Dropbox Deprecating the Sync and Datastore APIs - at7302
https://blogs.dropbox.com/developers/2015/04/deprecating-the-sync-and-datastore-apis/

======
epaga
Oh man this is such a bummer. I have been working on a sync feature for my
side project app Mindscope for a few months now and Dropbox's Datastore API
was the only one that "just worked" for me - iCloud was a major pain to
develop for.

This means tens of hours down the drain for me, which are not easy to come by.

------
molind
Any alternatives for Dropbox Sync API?

------
mwerty
Any commitment for the core Api? 2 years? 3 years?

